# My workflow - Will 64GB iPad Pro be enough!



## Jay Clulow (Aug 15, 2019)

Okay my needs are quite specific here. 

If you've followed my previous threads you'll know that I've built a 1TB Lightroom library that is cloud focused first and I sync back to my server via CC and or Classic. I want to add an iPad Pro into my workflow but I'm passing up on a lot of 64gb models as I'm cornered how crippled the device will quickly become.  Ideally what I was hoping to achieve was to carry around a 1TB SSD that would be plugged into the iPad which Lightroom mobile would be able to sync down from the cloud and store them locally on the SSD. Do you know if this would be at all possible?


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 15, 2019)

I've not read your previous threads and I'm not sold on the cloud-focused workflow, at least as far as Lightroom Cloudy is concerned,. But I have always thought that Adobe did a great job with Lightroom Mobile, so I have a foot in each camp. If I did think the Cloudy version was my future, the 64gb would be at the bottom end of what I would consider to be an acceptable replacement for my current iPad. The key for me would be the "crippled" point. Even if I very rarely fill it, I shoot with a 128gb card. Some days I do come home with 40-50gb and I am no longer surprised (my Fuji's 15 frames per second soon adds up!). I have 64gb on my phone, and I can get by - but I have to think about it. Sometimes with video I do run into problems. Now that's only me, but I would feel nervous about committing to a device that is so much less than the card in my camera. My guess is that 64 gb wouldn't satisfy you for very long and you'd be better off going for the next step up.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 16, 2019)

Jonathan Clulow said:


> Ideally what I was hoping to achieve was to carry around a 1TB SSD that would be plugged into the iPad which Lightroom mobile would be able to sync down from the cloud and store them locally on the SSD. Do you know if this would be at all possible?


That's currently not possible, and may never be possible. iOS13 makes some changes in this area which may be a factor, but that's not clear yet.

Why don't you consider having LrMobile download Smart Previews of your cloud assets, rather than full-size originals? They're plenty good enough in most cases for viewing and editing, and take up a lot less space. When I upgraded my iPhone to the current model I went for the 256GB version, but that was really overkill as the smart previews of all my cloud-based assets (450GB) take up less than 40GB of space on it. The 256GB iPad Pro should easily allow you to hold smart previews of all your existing cloud assets and still allow plenty of space for importing new images while travelling.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 16, 2019)

A 64GB iPad needs 64GB to hold All the app files, all of the data files and w workspace (RAM) to process.   Large Camera files make this impractical.  (My camera card is 128GB)


----------

